# Are You Affectionate?



## Lon (Jun 6, 2015)

Living alone as I do, one of the things that I miss is affection. Not the kind shown by a dog, cat or other pet, but that which is shown by another human being. That hand holding, that touch, that caress. Two people could be in love but never show or be affectionate. Some folks are just not affectionate human beings. Two people can even enjoy good sex, but still not be affectionate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll never understand people who don't want affection.  I'm very affectionate.  Love to hug family, friends, hubby of course.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes, living alone you miss the affection but you make do with extra hugs for the grandkids.  What else ya gonna do?


----------



## Temperance (Jun 6, 2015)

Consider myself to be extremely affectionate.  Can never have too many hugs or too much hand holding.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep, I miss that too.  All I get is from my dog and an occasional friend I meet.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 6, 2015)

Affection is a human need for most of us.  Sometimes it can be just a look in the eyes or words.  It's good no matter the delivery.


----------



## Louis (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes, I am affectionate, I'm a touchy-feely guy. That being said, however, I am not a groper.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Yes, living alone you miss the affection but you make do with extra hugs for the grandkids.  What else ya gonna do?



My grand kids are all in their 30's and barely conversant other than texting or emailing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 6, 2015)

No... I am NOT physically affectionate..  I am not particularly fond of being touched..   I am however, verbally and emotionally affectionate.. I prefer kind loving words and good conversation to physicality.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 6, 2015)

Never been the affectionate type. Probably why I never married.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

I know quite a few people, mostly men, who thinks the idea of getting a massage is repulsive.  I will never, ever understand that!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I know quite a few people, mostly men, who thinks the idea of getting a massage is repulsive.  I will never, ever understand that!



Now I don't mind a professional massage on occasion.. one that really works out the kinks feels good..  I was speaking more of intimate touch, hand holding.. hugging, tickling... etc..


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Lon said:


> My grand kids are all in their 30's and barely conversant other than texting or emailing.



My oldest is 16 and youngest is 3, with a whole bunch in between.

i still get a hello and good bye hug from the 16 yr old.   I do text with him occasionally also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

I felt deprived as a kid having parents who were not affectionate - except with each other.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I felt deprived as a kid having parents who were not affectionate - except with each other.



My parents weren't huggers either.  I made sure I hugged my kids.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Very affectionate with my friends and family, those kind words, kisses and hugs are very important to us all those I am close to.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> My parents weren't huggers either.  I made sure I hugged my kids.



Me too!  My youngest son is the most affectionate person!  Even when he was 3 or 4 he'd hug people and tell them he loved them.  So cute.  It embarrassed my parents even though I'm sure they liked it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Very affectionate with my friends and family, those kind words, kisses and hugs are very important to us all those I am close to.



All of our friends are affectionate and we always hug on greeting.  Two of them do the two cheek kissing as well.  Loved on a visit to friends in France when we were always getting 3 kisses on our cheeks!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2015)

I think that affection is very important in my life, too. I love having a good hugs when I see one of my close friends, and my family. 
Bobby and I always hold hands when we go somewhere together, and we both enjoy the closeness. I also think that telling someone that you care for them is good, and I always tell Bobby that he is the very best husband in the whole world, every night before we go to sleep. 
Bobby is usually slow to wake up in the morning, whereas I am up and bubbly , even before coffee. He is an easy target for my early-morning hugs and kisses; but he doesn't seem to mind that either....
I see that I  could easily get carried away on this subject; so we won't even get into the more delightful parts of having an affectionate partner.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that affection is very important in my life, too. I love having a good hugs when I see one of my close friends, and my family.
> Bobby and I always hold hands when we go somewhere together, and we both enjoy the closeness. I also think that telling someone that you care for them is good, and I always tell Bobby that he is the very best husband in the whole world, every night before we go to sleep.
> Bobby is usually slow to wake up in the morning, whereas I am up and bubbly , even before coffee. He is an easy target for my early-morning hugs and kisses; but he doesn't seem to mind that either....
> I see that I  could easily get carried away on this subject; so we won't even get into the more delightful parts of having an affectionate partner.




Lovely!  :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not too physically affectionate unless it's with children or pets as I get older. I was never overboard touchy-feely though, even when younger.  My child and grandchildren on the other hand receive a great deal of hugs & affection from me.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a toady guy I know who kisses his boss on both cheeks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

No affection in my childhood, not how I parented. Still a mushy person, just ask Caramel Newman. Here in the marina I can use my IPad while he is asleep.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Falcon, that is actually popular in some European countries...not here though!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

My Québécois friends kiss each other, and me, on both cheeks. Love it! They also stand much closer to each other than Les Anglais. I love the emotional expressiveness of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Hfl, that is soo beautiful. Sigh.:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Falcon, that is actually popular in some European countries...not here though!



Wrong set of cheeks.   (Look up "toady")


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that affection is very important in my life, too. I love having a good hugs when I see one of my close friends, and my family.
> Bobby and I always hold hands when we go somewhere together, and we both enjoy the closeness. I also think that telling someone that you care for them is good, and I always tell Bobby that he is the very best husband in the whole world, every night before we go to sleep.
> Bobby is usually slow to wake up in the morning, whereas I am up and bubbly , even before coffee. He is an easy target for my early-morning hugs and kisses; but he doesn't seem to mind that either....
> I see that I  could easily get carried away on this subject; so we won't even get into the more delightful parts of having an affectionate partner.



You are truly lucky!   I hate to admit this but I get jealous when I see older couples walking hand in hand.....could have been me and my husband.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I know quite a few people, mostly men, who thinks the idea of getting a massage is repulsive.  I will never, ever understand that!



Well I'm one guy that loves massage, in fact, I am going for a massage at 5PM today.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Falcon, eww. That is homophobic. Sycophant is a better choice of words IMHO.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes indeedy, I am affectionate, with my own son, romantic interests, friends, family, cats and dogs and even my plant friends.  I have also been known to kiss a few toads, but don't tell anyone!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie, re toads, did any of them turn into princes? Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Just one who became formerly known as Prince.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie, really? Tell us more, much more! Inquiring mermaids neeeed to know! Caramel Newman is stillll sleeping.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh, you know, its the same old story...poor beautiful housemaid, evil ugly stepsisters, wicked stepmother, fairy godmother, pumpkin carriage, the ball, midnight, glass slipper. The whole enchilada!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 6, 2015)

I think affection is a very important need in humans , yes I'm affectionate Hubby and I always kiss good morning and good night, Oh and most of the time I sleep on 1/4 of the bed like many women because hubby wants attention as he calls it 
I grew up in a very cold home when it come to love and affection,when I first married, I was was very misinformed and believed sex was love.
We have quite a few men and women in their 70 and 80's who still come to dances just to be with people and get a hug.
Regarding massages I'm booked in for one on Tuesday, with a  qualified massager not a shopping centre pop up shop , I used to have a massage monthly prior to leaving Adelaide, have just recently found a qualified lady in our area.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Boy, Cookie, you sure don't give anything away...surviving member of Canada's super secret service or what??


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Very sweet, Kadee. Enjoy your massage.


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2015)

I believe touch is necessary for optimum health and well being so, yes, I'm very affectionate. I hug and kiss daily and enjoy giving and receiving massages which can be deeply healing on every level.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

chic said:


> I believe touch is necessary for optimum health and well being so, yes, I'm very affectionate. I hug and kiss daily and enjoy giving and receiving massages which can be deeply healing on every level.



Yes I completely agree chic, though interestingly, my daughter Catherine is very cuddly and we are always hugging, the other, the eldest one Caroline, was somehow stiff even as a baby, she would never fold into your arms, and doesn't like hugging much at all, all her girlfriends remark on it.

I was never cuddly when young, my parents generation often weren't and mine didn't cuddle me at all. My grandmother did though, and I somehow became much more affectionate after I got married. I now hug anyone (or anything) that will let me, I once hugged a policeman who was assisting in a family tragedy, and a lovely Scottish doctor who was very tactile.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Falcon, that is actually popular in some European countries...not here though!



In France it's 3 or 4 kisses depending on the part of the country.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Annie, I am moving to France for the kisses, hope they like mermaids. Would have tried England, but Merlin wouldn't make room for me at the bottom of his garden. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I am moving to France for the kisses, hope they like mermaids. Would have tried England, but Merlin wouldn't make room for me at the bottom of his garden. Sigh.



Good plan.  I really enjoyed all the kisses!  And husband enjoyed going to the pub and the young barmaids kissing him on the cheek.    We were staying in a small village with friends so I think you only get the kisses if you know the people or are with people they know.  ?  I've never been kissed before on trips to France.  

I have a big garden you can pitch a tent in.  Trouble is our weather is not as good as Merlin's and we also have midges in the summer.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you for the invite Annie, could I possibly live in the pond instead? We call midges noseeums, here in Canada. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you for the invite Annie, could I possibly live in the pond instead? We call midges noseeums, here in Canada. Lol.



In the US they call them noseeums as well, but they are very wimpy compared to our viscious highland midges.  

The pond is a bit small for a mermaid.  There's enough room for the frog orgies we get every year!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Yikes, I think I will bring a tent/teepee after all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Here's a couple of romantic frogs in our pond. If you lived in the pond maybe you could kiss one and it would turn into a prince! :sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Annie, I think I'll pass. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Doesn't appeal to you, eh?  Picky, picky!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Mean mean mean Ameriscot machine. Lol.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I am moving to France for the kisses, hope they like mermaids. Would have tried England, but Merlin wouldn't make room for me at the bottom of his garden. Sigh.



Shali how could you say that,  There is plenty of room on offer for you amongst the bushes, and even a pond at the bottom of my garden, its a mermaids paradise, you could come with our resident angel and we would have a wonderful time dining on strawberries and cream with sangria and assorted cocktails. ....nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> Shali how could you say that,  There is plenty of room on offer for you amongst the bushes, and even a pond at the bottom of my garden, its a mermaids paradise, you could come with our resident angel and we would have a wonderful time dining on strawberries and cream with sangria and assorted cocktails. ....nthego:



I could come for a visit!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Merlin, it all sounds wonderful, except I really don't want to live in the bushes. That has connotations of flashers, which is unnerving for delicate sirens.lol. As for the rest, count me in if I can bring Annie for a visit, and you permit me to make my favourite brown sugar fudge, which is a food staple. Would there possibly be dark fruitcake with marzipan and icing available as well.? Fruitcake is my favourite food. Almost prefer it to men. Sigh.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Merlin, you did say in an earlier post that it would be too distracting for me to live in your pond, have you instead embraced the way of the leaf, and converted to endless partying? One can only hope! Shall I bring Poteen? Or several cases of Glenfiddich?


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I could come for a visit!!



Yes I think you would be essential Annie to keep us fit, as we would just get fat eating and drinking all the time, I would need to fit a gym in somewhere.   not sure how mermaids get on with electric bikes though


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Merlin, modern mermaids have retractable legs, you know. We have green-fin technology, developed by the Delphic Orca.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, it all sounds wonderful, except I really don't want to live in the bushes. That has connotations of flashers, which is unnerving for delicate sirens.lol. As for the rest, count me in if I can bring Annie for a visit, and you permit me to make my favourite brown sugar fudge, which is a food staple. Would there possibly be dark fruitcake with marzipan and icing available as well.? Fruitcake is my favourite food. Almost prefer it to men. Sigh.



Fudge?!  Fudge?!  Did someone say Fudge!!??  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

All the brown sugar fudge you can eat Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I think you would be essential Annie to keep us fit, as we would just get fat eating and drinking all the time, I would need to fit a gym in somewhere.   not sure how mermaids get on with electric bikes though



Oh no, fitness goes out the window.  We'll have a few days of decadence!  :chocolate::beerandwhistle:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> All the brown sugar fudge you can eat Annie.



I have an amazing capacity for sugar! Shall I go back to the charity shops and get my old 'big' clothes?!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Annie, I think we should take up drunken belly dancing to ward off any weight again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I think we should take up drunken belly dancing to ward off any weight again.



Okay!  I have done semi-drunken bicycle riding here (few cars) after leaving friends' house.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Annie, I sooo wish you had pics of you riding a bicycle while pished.lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I sooo wish you had pics of you riding a bicycle while pished.lol.



Haha!  I'll get hubby to video me sometime!  layful:


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, you did say in an earlier post that it would be too distracting for me to live in your pond, have you instead embraced the way of the leaf, and converted to endless partying? One can only hope! Shall I bring Poteen? Or several cases of Glenfiddich?



Sweet Shali I have quite forgotten the distraction remark, it got lost in one of my many time and space folds, I am sure there are several cases of Glenfiddich as well as fudge in the folds as well. If I cared to look long enough my lost innocence is in there somewhere as well. I live in the moment more these days so have confined the folds to the back of the freezer, wherein lurks many ancient artifacts...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> Sweet Shali I have quite forgotten the distraction remark, it got lost in one of my many time and space folds, I am sure there are several cases of Glenfiddich as well as fudge in the folds as well. If I cared to look long enough my lost innocence is in there somewhere as well. I live in the moment more these days so have confined the folds to the back of the freezer, wherein lurks many ancient artifacts...



Emm....ok.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, it all sounds wonderful, except I really don't want to live in the bushes. That has connotations of flashers, which is unnerving for delicate sirens.lol. As for the rest, count me in if I can bring Annie for a visit, and you permit me to make my favourite brown sugar fudge, which is a food staple. Would there possibly be dark fruitcake with marzipan and icing available as well.? Fruitcake is my favourite food. Almost prefer it to men. Sigh.



I will remove the bushes and the lurkers forthwith dear mermaid, and install a timeless outdoor larder full of fruitcake and other delights.

If I come across mermen lurking in the bushes what wouldst thy desire me to do with them? nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

My goodness, Merlin, with all that folding, one would think Tidying sheets would be a snap! Lollayful: Perhaps we could search for your lost innocence together, if you could just give me a description?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Annie, do get hubby to do that!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, do get hubby to do that!



I'll mention it to him but I think he'll just roll his eyes. 

Merlin, could you put some chewy brownies in that larder?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for bush and lurker removal, Merlin. Larder excellent idea. Mermen? Please save them for my friends, should anyone wish to be entertained by male sirens.nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Too bad, Annie, it would have been fun!


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh no, fitness goes out the window.  We'll have a few days of decadence!  :chocolate::beerandwhistle:




Weeks not days Annie, if you do decadence, you need to really go for it nthego:


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll mention it to him but I think he'll just roll his eyes.
> 
> Merlin, could you put some chewy brownies in that larder?



I do have some chewy brownies Annie but they are of the weed variety, ......but I guess it would all add to the general fun :cool1:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Good plan.  I really enjoyed all the kisses!  And husband enjoyed going to the pub and the young barmaids kissing him on the cheek.    We were staying in a small village with friends so I think you only get the kisses if you know the people or are with people they know.  ?  I've never been kissed before on trips to France.
> 
> I have a big garden you can pitch a tent in.  Trouble is our weather is not as good as Merlin's and we also have midges in the summer.




When I was in Europe, it was nice with the kissing hello and goodbye on both cheeks, but can you imagine after having a houseful of people saying goodbye took forever, lol.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks for bush and lurker removal, Merlin. Larder excellent idea. Mermen? Please save them for my friends, should anyone wish to be entertained by male sirens.nthego:



OK I will recycle the Mermen, but not to a sushi bar


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, modern mermaids have retractable legs, you know. We have green-fin technology, developed by the Delphic Orca.




Shali, maybe you should have been an angel, we are boundless, everywhere and anywhere..no restrictions!


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Shali, maybe you should have been an angel, we are boundless, everywhere and anywhere..no restrictions!



Personally I think you are both shapeshifters, I am never certain who I am conversing with, angelic mermaid or siren angel


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> Personally I think you are both shapeshifters, I am never certain who I am conversing with, angelic mermaid or siren angel



Lol, that's good and it will keep you on your toes!


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My goodness, Merlin, with all that folding, one would think Tidying sheets would be a snap! Lollayful: Perhaps we could search for your lost innocence together, if you could just give me a description?



What makes you think I use sheets Shali, I sleep on a cloud above Camelot,  .....my lost innocence resembles a pure white rosebud encased in a bed of wild strawberries, I have not come across it for centuries


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

I have seen you many times on that cloud, Merlin.....I've been watching, you just didn't know it.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I have seen you many times on that cloud, Merlin.....I've been watching, you just didn't know it.



I am always grateful for your ever watchful eye dear Angel :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> Weeks not days Annie, if you do decadence, you need to really go for it nthego:



Yes, I've done weeks of decadence and I pay for it later!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> I do have some chewy brownies Annie but they are of the weed variety, ......but I guess it would all add to the general fun :cool1:




Uh oh!  That would cause serious munchies!!!  :cool2:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Uh oh!  That would cause serious munchies!!!  :cool2:



That is probably my main reason for avoiding THAT!  Even when my dr. had me on antidepressants I refused any that had weight gain associated with it.   I'm a little OCD about weight as you can tell.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> That is probably my main reason for avoiding THAT!  Even when my dr. had me on antidepressants I refused any that had weight gain associated with it.   I'm a little OCD about weight as you can tell.



I didn't realise angels had weight issues, what with all that floating around in heaven, nthego:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> I didn't realise angels had weight issues, what with all that floating around in heaven, nthego:



sometimes this angel succumbs to earthly pleasures.


----------



## merlin (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> sometimes this angel succumbs to earthly pleasures.



I see so you shapeshift into a Fallen Angel at times, so you will become visible to me then, will I be blinded by your light :sunglass:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 7, 2015)

Never heard of mermen -- thought mermaids just preyed upon human sailors, luring them to their doom.   I've probably kissed more than my share of frogs, back in my misspent youth, which my grandchildren think was back before the invention of the wheel.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Butterfly, lol. In the twenty first century, we have equal opportunity doom dontcha know! I'm certain we kissed our share of frogs in our youth. A misspent youth is better by far than a wise and productive old age!


----------



## merlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> A misspent youth is better by far than a wise and productive old age!



I disagree Shali at least from my experience, my youth was not so very much misspent or enjoyable, but my misspent old age, has and is amazing and I have enjoyed it all (or most of it), mainly because of the lack of angst usually present in our youth. I guess having both would be even better. I don't think I am so wise or productive nowadays either.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Can I have a hug?


----------



## merlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Can I have a hug?



Of course :bighug:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Merlin, I did not mean to imply that my soon to be old age was not to be deliciously misspent also! Lol. Why must you be wise or productive? Happy is better. You are a delightful man, that is the gift you share with the rest of us. Isn't that enough? Jeez, I am getting mushy.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy, I would be glad to give you a hug.


----------



## merlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, I did not mean to imply that my soon to be old age was not to be deliciously misspent also! Lol. Why must you be wise or productive? Happy is better. You are a delightful man, that is the gift you share with the rest of us. Isn't that enough? Jeez, I am getting mushy.:love_heart:



Dear sweet mushy Shali, I love you dearly, but why do you prevent me having a self indulgent British self deprecation episode  We are different here from you Canucks, (is that the right term, I am still learning) I think its a left over shame we have from our disgraceful behaviour during our empire building days. nthego:.......:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

How about you, Merlin, can I get a non-****** hug?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey, Merlin, have at it! If humiliation is the order of the day, please be as self-deFecating as you wish. Emotional flagellation rocks! I love you too, sorcerer. The mermaid will soothe you when you are done.nthego:


----------



## merlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How about you, Merlin, can I get a non-****** hug?



Of course Ralphy I said yes, you can have as many as you wish I love hugs :bighug: we all need them, especially as we grow older...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy, I think if you check, Merlin already gave you one, but why not have two?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 8, 2015)

:bighug::bighug:  Group hug!!  :bighug:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ahhh, how sweet.  I feel better already, but no ménage for me with another guy...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ahhh, how sweet.  I feel better already, but no ménage for me with another guy...



I guess you only want it with two women, eh?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, ladies usually travel in pairs and I wouldn't want to leave one out...


----------



## merlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hey, Merlin, have at it! If humiliation is the order of the day, please be as self-deFecating as you wish. Emotional flagellation rocks! I love you too, sorcerer. The mermaid will soothe you when you are done.nthego:



Oh dear Shali I will now look forward to your soothing ways more than the emotional flagellation, I will have to indulge more to get more soothing sessions, you have created a need in this poor old sorcerer ....:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh my, Merlin, what have i created??nthego:


----------



## merlin (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh my, Merlin, what have i created??nthego:



Shali sweetheart, you are the siren and you ask "what have I created" ??? nthego: :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How about you, Merlin, can I get a non-****** hug?



Wuza matter Ralphy....  Shali taking away your spotlight?   hahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Furriers know better than to try that...


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got up and feeling left out......


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Just got up and feeling left out......



Yeah... well I'm taking a Pepto Bismol...


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... well I'm taking a Pepto Bismol...




That will help!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Hopefully


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

QS, And Lynn, HaHaHaHaHa. Ralphy, I am definitely not a furrier. I would never ever wear fur. Yikes!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Merlin, you are far too charming for my own good! Lollayful:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Shali ....who are you leaving for me? 

An angel can't compete with a siren of the seas!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Lynn, this siren shares!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lynn, this siren shares!




 Thank you, just like our business deal?   50/50?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2015)

I can be very affectionate at times....ops1:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmmmm are you offering yourself?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Hmmmm are you offering yourself?



No.  Just sayin........


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Lynn, fifty-fifty, of course.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Jim....okay, I'm glad you are affectionate! 


Shali.... You are so generous and sweet.


----------

